# Firts time DIyer



## steveorzel (Oct 24, 2012)

Hello: I have developed a product that is an all in one, bi-amped, stereo, flat, wall mounted, powered speaker. I am an industrial designer and am trying to develop a product that meets my needs for music listening. Currently I have two versions one using two Hypex AS2.100d plate amps and one that uses minidsp, minidigi, and minstreamer, with icepower 50w amps. At this point we have built mules and voiced them and have been listening to them for about 2 months. We use a usb cable and just listen to streaming music off the internet while we work.
I am wondering if there is a way to loose the cable and use a wireless usb connection that doesn't incorporate a DAC. I have seen the audio engine W3 and the audio pro wf100 but it appears that on the receiver side they use the usb port for power only and then connect with an analog cable. I would like to avoid that DAC since the speaker incorporates one.Any suggestions.

first posting
steveo


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi Steve, and welcome to the Shack! This sounds like an interesting project, and one you have put a lot of work into. I don't have a solution for you, but I have 2 suggestions. 1) I think you might get a better response to this question in the DIY Speaker forum, rather than audio processing. 2) Nothing gathers interest faster than pictures! I for one would love to see pics of the mules you're working on and what you've come up with... assuming there isn't some confidential proprietary material that you need to keep quiet for now.

Again, welcome aboard, and thanks for bringing a cool project with you!


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

something like this?

http://www.cablestogo.com/product/29673


----------



## steveorzel (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks for this entry. This seems similar to the audio pro and audio engine approach in that the output is analog. 3.5mm plug. I will review the specs and try to find out more. Obviously I am at the end of my understanding of the networking of the digital usb output from a pc or mobile device. Some things that I have recently found include: rikomagic and wisair.


----------

